
Goldman Sachs Will Pay $120M to Settle Benchmark Manipulation Case - ourmandave
http://fortune.com/2016/12/21/goldman-sachs-commodity-futures-trading-commission-isdafix/
======
kafkaesq
Get accused of stealing a backpack -- spend a _thousand days_ on Rikers with
no trial.

'Attempt to manipulate a global benchmark for interest rate products known on
Wall Street as “ISDAFIX"' \-- well, we all know the drill by now.

† [http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/10/06/before-the-
law](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/10/06/before-the-law)

~~~
devhead
moral in the story is, go big and stay free (helps if you can hide behind mega
corporation walls.)

